# Banana plugs and posts for chargers/power supply



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has done any research on banana plugs and posts for connecting chargers to a power supply?

I wasn't sure if certain plugs/posts can only handle a certain amount of amp draw through them?

Basically, I am looking to buy a plastic project box, put a bunch of banana plug receptacles in it, plug my chargers into that, and just have one pig tail that goes to my power supply.

-Rich


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Standard size bananas should be ok for charging, but dont use them if you are going to pass more than 7 amps through them.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i use standard ban plugs from the local elec store. works fine. i think the rating on them is no more than 8-9 amps.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey Rich, if I would have known, I would have had you take a look at the system I made. I set up exactly what you are suggesting. 

I went to a an electronics store and bought a black box and some banana plugs. I've been using it like that for a couple years now and it's still working great. If I remember, I'll take some pics for you, but I'm sure you already have an idea of how to set it up.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Send me pics anyways, if you don't mind. I always like to see how others do things.  

Muchmore has one that they sell that is pretty cool, but they want like $60 for it! 

http://www.magmarc.com/contents/en-ca/image_viewer.html?lmd=38596.694444


-Rich


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Pfft! Mine maybe cost me $15. I guess it would depend on how many plugs you want. I'll pull it out tonight and post it. Check at rcxxx, as I don't come here too often.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Rich Chang said:


> Send me pics anyways, if you don't mind. I always like to see how others do things.
> Muchmore has one that they sell that is pretty cool, but they want like $60 for it!
> http://www.magmarc.com/contents/en-ca/image_viewer.html?lmd=38596.694444
> -Rich


awhile back ago. i was making boxes for sale. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100330 check out this thread. 

pic: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=14113

i made about 5 boxes and sold them.. not profitable in anyway.. and time consuming 

car action has a cute article.. http://www.rccaraction.com/articles/powertools.asp


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks! I think I'll look into doing something with the power pole connectors b/c I already have those on most of my chargers. I just need to figure out a way to mount them in a project box. 

-Rich


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Rich, this is how I did mine. You can see it's fairly simple. I didn't take it apart, but if you were to look inside, all I did was solder a single wire across each positive plug and ran that to the positive pole on the outgoing. I did the same thing with the negative. The outgoing poles that plug into the power supply are just steel bolts.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

I've been using banana style plugs since the early nineties on all my power supplys\ chargers thu the years>The ICU brand plugs will handle most all the current you need to run chargers,com lathes,etc,The ICU's are stackable as well so you only need one +\- off the power supply,I've stacked 4 chargers and my lathe off one output on the power supply with no voltage drop or current loss,the only issues would be motor run\amp draw,with a bunch of chargers going all at once if the power supply didn't have the amperage output to run all.

Ennjy-Nice box.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks. Yeah, so far I don't seem to be having any amperage issues.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ah! Sweet! Thanks, guys. 

-Rich


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

look for stackable banana plugs also.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i have used this box for about 4 years now.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I just built one this wek as well... works great.. i also got one of the black boxes, and made a power base for my lathe.. Put in a 4 cell pack, bolted the lathe to the box, and added a switch.. and two post out the side for charging.. no more hooking it up every time i want to use it. Just rmeber to re charge the battery every now and then..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

they sell something like that at my local track for like 60$ *faint*


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yea, that is probably the MuchMore Racing box. Nuts, eh?


----------



## BigMike84 (Jun 18, 2004)

I was wondering what some of these store are that you guys are getting your supplies from. I got some stuff from Radio Shack but they dont have everything I need. Thanks.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I ended up buying a bunch of the Anderson Power Poles bulk off the net from hamstop.com (100 pair for $80 shipping included). I also purchased this distribution box:

http://www.saratogaham.com/powerpanel/powerpanel6.html

It's pretty nice -- all connectors are soldered onto a board so I figured it would be better than anything I hacked together. It was $36 from Hamstop.com.

-Rich


----------

